# This Momentary Marriage: The Story of Ian and Larissa



## Jeff Burns (May 9, 2012)

This video made it's way around the web quite a bit yesterday after it was first posted on Desiring God's website. I searched the PB and didn't see any mention of it, so I thought I would share it.

My wife and I watched the video last night right before bed. I could have cried. So thankful for the redeeming grace of Jesus in people's lives! Their story is a moving example of how Christ gives us a supernatural ability to love as He loved us.


On a side note, I wonder how differently their story would've turned out if they had chosen to read a book like "Real Marriage" instead of Piper's... I know Piper doesn't get everything right, but I have been blessed by his ministry and am rejoicing today in the reality of the power of the gospel to transform people's lives.


----------



## JML (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zach (May 9, 2012)

This video almost made me cry when I watched it yesterday. What a beautiful story of what a real marriage is as the secular world tells us that a "real marriage" is compatible with gay marriages and Pastors are writing books saying a "real marriage" is all about sex. 

Praise the Lord, the Bridegroom of His Church, for the story of Ian and Larissa.


----------

